# short tounge syndrome?



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a male patrica who has started to get a kind of skinny. He is still eating but seems to have trouble catching the flies, because his tounge cannot reach out long enough. I dont know a whole lot about short tounge syndrome, but I do know when I first got him he was eating fine. I think I had heard causes could be vitamin A deficientcy, but I dont think that this would be the problem since I use herptivite and repcal and all my other frogs are fine. Also the female that was in with him died about 3 weeks ago. She just all of the sudden got really skinny and stopped eating, but I never noticed that she was having any trouble catching her food. I guess getting fecals done would be a good idea, but any other suggestions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

see http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... e+syndrome

and http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... e+syndrome

All because one frog in a group shows the symptoms and others do not, doesn't rule STS out. 

Ed


----------

